# LA!



## Nosr (Feb 2, 2008)

hey I am 15 years old turning 16 on the 24th

im getting back into mantids never did the exotic species so kind of a noob

hoping to learn and become good with mantids like most of you are.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2008)

Wudup, I'm in Long Beach. It's pretty rainy in LA, I'm turing 16 in May.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome,

I'm like a noob coz I've only got one mantis and have only had one. I'm 14 and turning 15 in September. I guess we can sort of relate, apart from I live in UK.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome!

There sure are lots of Angelionoes showing up! Very cool!

Im in Long Beach/Lakewood.


----------



## Nosr (Feb 2, 2008)

I never knew theres so many of you guys from SoCal

thats good to know

i had an chinese mantis ooth and hatched about 120ish and still working on them there day 9


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol: Welcome form OHIO, I am old..er than u guys, but I remember being a teen!


----------

